# Polyurethane Sway Bar Bushings !!!



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Hello All, I have been working on getting some custom polyurethane bushings made for us guys. I have already sent new OEM samples out to a manufacturer and gotten quotes for some various pieces. The first run is going to be a complete FRONT set of swaybar bushings and end links. These are being made to fit the larger swaybar off of a KN13 Pulsar Only not the stock B12 front bar !!! The end links should fit any of our cars. The price for a full set will be about $25 plus whatever it costs to ship them to you from PA. This is going to be a limited deal with about 25 kits being produced. If this works out I am going to work on getting all of the bushings made eventually. Right now I am looking for interested parties. I will front all of the cash for this project and the pricing only reflects the cost of the parts and covers the set up fee for production. If anyone is interested drop me a line and I'll make a list. they will make me a prototype for fitment first, so hopefully I will have more info in the next 2 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

In.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Count me in. Only one but. But energy suspension already makes bushing that work just fine for the endlinks.... That's what I'm using. Are these custom bushings any different?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

25 +shipping !! im sure youll get plenty of people wanting those 

In too


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Popkorn said:


> Count me in. Only one but. But energy suspension already makes bushing that work just fine for the endlinks.... That's what I'm using. Are these custom bushings any different?


I gave them brand new Nissan parts for this project. these bushings are going to be exact duplicates of OEM only in polyurethane. Due to the cost to produce such a small run, they will only be availible as a set for now. Hopefully this will go well and I can look into having a set for the rear bars done next. I'm investing a nice piece of change in this deal to get things moving and I am hoping it works out. This is definately going to be a limited opportunity, so even if you may upgrade in the future, you might want to snag a set. These cars are getting more and more rare everyday. Chances are, this is the only way we are going to see any aftermarket support like this.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

astreamk1 said:


> Hopefully this will go well and I can look into having a set for the rear bars done next. These cars are getting more and more rare everyday. Chances are, this is the only way we are going to see any aftermarket support like this.


The rear swaybar end bushings are the same for all 3 b12 rear swybrs. 
Thanks for all the work and putting your ching ching on the line for the sake of b12ers. Your efforts are greatly appreciated. :cheers:


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I have some gigantic addco swaybar for my b11, these probably won't work for me, right?

Since you have a manufacturer in line already, how much would it cost to make a run of urathane rear axle bushings for datsun 210's? I think there might be a good market for those.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

B11sleeper said:


> I have some gigantic addco swaybar for my b11, these probably won't work for me, right?
> 
> Since you have a manufacturer in line already, how much would it cost to make a run of urathane rear axle bushings for datsun 210's? I think there might be a good market for those.


I am not sure how the suspsension in a B11 is set up ? I have actually never seen the underneath of one . I based these on the Pulsar bars as they seem to be the most common upgrade for us and will work on the pulsars too. Do you have any pics of your end link and sway bar mounts I can see ?

I am sure they will make them for you, but with anything like this quantity is everything. I bacially have to pay a setup fee just to get a prototype made and any number of bushings below 100 the price starts to go up. They will make a "one of" set for you and gladly produce you the mold, but the price is going to be a lot more.


----------



## LoOoD (Jul 10, 2002)

me want.


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

count me in! weer do i sign up?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

what diameter are the stock B-12 sway bars compared to the one out of the pulsar?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

B11sleeper said:


> I have some gigantic addco swaybar for my b11, these probably won't work for me, right?
> 
> Since you have a manufacturer in line already, how much would it cost to make a run of urathane rear axle bushings for datsun 210's? I think there might be a good market for those.


For B11 end link bushings you can go to just about any parts store and get them in a bubble pack. Energy Suspension offers them packaged that way, pretty much universal.

My memory fails me, is that the Quickor swaybar you bought off me? If so, it's 1-1/8" and you should be able to get a set of bushings from Energy Suspension. Just buy by size. Addco bars are 1" and you can also get bushings from Energy Suspension or go back to ADDCO. 

B11 owners are pretty much SOL on control arm and rear trailing arm bushings. The stock front bushings are pretty good but the rear bushings are junk and would really benefit from polyurethane.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

yeah it's for the one you sold me. still haven't put it on, since the car is down for engine transplant. B11's and datsuns use those generic sway bar bushings  my 210 has urathane sway end links. that's the only part offered  I am fortunate to have those urathane rear bushings for the b11 as well.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I actually got the official quote on this yesterday and placed a payment to get things moving. they said I should have a couple of protoypes in about 2 weeks from the molds. I just have to check them to make sure they fit and the hardness is where it needs to be and then they will do the actual production and I should have all the sets shortly after that. The price is going to be $25 + shipping a set and will include 4 end links, 2 main bushings, and a small tube of silicone grease. I'll make sure I keep everyone updated and I have started a list of those who are interested. Hopefully we can get enough participation on this that I can move on to having other bushings made for our cars. Thinking rear sway bars might be the next project ?


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Good news race fans, got the first prototypes of these bushings today and put them on the car. Seems like they are going to work really well. I talked to the manufacturer today and told them to go ahead and start making them. Should have the full order in about 2 weeks. This is going to be limited to 25 sets, all of the details are in this thread. I have a list of 7 people who are already interested. I want to move on to making more parts for our cars, but I need to make sure it is worthwhile. If anyone else is interested, drop me a line. I will let everyone know as soon as I get the full order and will contact those who have responded. :thumbup: 

Here is a couple of pics.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

astreamk1 said:


> Good news race fans, got the first prototypes of these bushings today and put them on the car. Seems like they are going to work really well. I talked to the manufacturer today and told them to go ahead and start making them. Should have the full order in about 2 weeks. This is going to be limited to 25 sets, all of the details are in this thread. I have a list of 7 people who are already interested. I want to move on to making more parts for our cars, but I need to make sure it is worthwhile. If anyone else is interested, drop me a line. I will let everyone know as soon as I get the full order and will contact those who have responded. :thumbup:
> 
> Here is a couple of pics.


Drool drool slurp.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Wooooohooooo !! cant wait to get those !! (i might take 2 kits... might as i got a new nissan family member coming this week end


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

*Saw some on ebay..*

Erm, I don't mean to stir water here, but aren't these the same thing?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7917180355&category=33592


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I believe those are my bushings (or the ones I contracted to have made)Thanks for the heads up. The manufacturer does get to keep the molds, that was part of the deal..... I didn't think they were going to try to market them though.....That kinda sucks as I was trying to do this project for our group exclusively. I am still offering them at cost + shipping and including the lube for install. I am not making a dime on this deal and with shipping I should still be under what they are selling them for. Only reason I even went with 25 sets was to try to keep the price reasonable. I will be having other sets made as well and they'll probably show up shortly after that I assume....these parts were not previously existing. I spent over $500 of my own money to bring these to life....figure that out for 25 sets. not including my time, shipping, and the cost of the original OEM parts....


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

*Cheap shot.*

Figgures they'd do something like that.

That's cold.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Just so everyone keeps in mind, these bushings will ONLY fit the larger Pulsar sway bars. That is what they were designed for. Notice that Ebay auction doesn't clarify that small detail. Anyone who buys these and tries to put them on a standard B12 or Pulsar front bar is gonna get screwed. 

The company that is making these parts has been very good to me and to deal with, but I am sure like anything else, they are trying to make money from it if they can in the process. I want to continue to have parts developed for our cars, and depending on how this works out is going to determine whether or not more stuff gets made. I am pretty doubtful at this point that we are ever going to see anything aftermarket from Prothane or ES ..... thus the reason for this project. 

Thanks, 

Ryan


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Yea, ditto that ebay ad. He must not realize they will only fit certain swaybars. ppl will get screwed as there is 3 different swaybars that will fit a Sentra or Pulsar. I am a little peterbed that we still dont have ours and he's already selling them on egay.
EDIT: I took out the exact size cuz if he's reading this forum I dont want him changing his ad. Ryan has too much invested to have this guy reap the benifits.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Yes, I am a little burnt over the find, my intentions were only in the interest of the group. had I known they had any intention of selling them, I would have tried to work things a little differently.there was no talk of any interest on their end. looking at what they are trying to sell them for, I can still get them to all for a little less $$$ and I'm even gonna send some silicone lube off with them. 

they promised me my complete order within the week, and I will make sure they go out ASAP. I'll PM you guys this weekend to verify your information. 

I think you will be pleased with them and hopefully this will be the start of something cool !!!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Very cool indeed  but atleast you might want to deal them to do the back ones now  they will probably fit more cars and you might get your deal out of it.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Crazy-Mart said:


> Very cool indeed  but atleast you might want to deal them to do the back ones now  they will probably fit more cars and you might get your deal out of it.


yeah, I was thinking a rear set next too. I recently put that larger sway bar on the rear of my own car, used new OEM bushings and the thing was still kinda soft. it seems as though the rear end of these cars is a little weak. I am sure going to polyurethane would help. :thumbup:


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

second time: does anyone know the difference between the diameter of the stock and the pulsar sway bars??


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

ahardb0dy said:


> second time: does anyone know the difference between the diameter of the stock and the pulsar sway bars??


(Twin Cam) model Pulsars, and they are somewhere around 1/4-3/8 " larger . a noticable difference from our stock bars, both fronts and rear.


----------



## kayred (Nov 4, 2004)

*I'm interested*

Hey astreamk1 

I'm interested in those bushings but I have a 1990 Jdm b12 with twin cam ga15.. ( In Trinidad) I'm in Florida right now...... I'm not sure my sway bars are similar in diameter to the JDM pulsar that your bushings were designed for .. Cuz if they are then I will definitely buy a set...I'm IN!!!!!!!!! What is the exact inner diameter of the manufactured bushings.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

kayred said:


> Hey astreamk1
> 
> I'm interested in those bushings but I have a 1990 Jdm b12 with twin cam ga15.. ( In Trinidad) I'm in Florida right now...... I'm not sure my sway bars are similar in diameter to the JDM pulsar that your bushings were designed for .. Cuz if they are then I will definitely buy a set...I'm IN!!!!!!!!! What is the exact inner diameter of the manufactured bushings.


I measured them and it looks to be 28mm. I would check your bars right where the bushing sits because the bar on my car does not look like it is 100% uniform all the way across.


----------



## kayred (Nov 4, 2004)

astreamk1 said:


> I measured them and it looks to be 28mm. I would check your bars right where the bushing sits because the bar on my car does not look like it is 100% uniform all the way across.


Thanks man I'll have it checked


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

im really intrested but how much can you pick up Pulsar sway bars for, or in the junkyard what year pulsar should i look for 89-90?

thanx for making these parts man your a gentleman and a saint of the b12

peace
dave

hey ahardbody you gonna put these in ill help ya out


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

omnimedia said:


> im really intrested but how much can you pick up Pulsar sway bars for, or in the junkyard what year pulsar should i look for 89-90?
> 
> thanx for making these parts man your a gentleman and a saint of the b12
> 
> ...


I paid about $25 I think for my front bar and $15 for the rear. At a pick n pull, you can probably score for less. You need one from a KN13 chassis 87-90 will do. needs to be a twin cam SE model to get the bigger bars. :thumbup:


----------

